# Cigarette lighter charger splitters



## Sam78 (May 29, 2012)

Hi folks, I was wondering if there were some electrically minded people here that could explain something to me. I was wanting to get a cigarette-lighter-spitter for my vehicle, so that I could charge two or more things at once, but I started to wonder if splitting the source of electricity would cause the devices being charged to take longer to charge?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope, as long as you stay under the amp rating of the plug you will be fine (electronics are low draw, things like compressors or coolers are much higher). The voltage stays essentially the same so charging rates will be unaffected. It is much the same as plugging in appliances in your house, as long as you don't exceed rating things will function normally.


----------



## Sam78 (May 29, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Nope, as long as you stay under the amp rating of the plug you will be fine (electronics are low draw, things like compressors or coolers are much higher). The voltage stays essentially the same so charging rates will be unaffected. It is much the same as plugging in appliances in your house, as long as you don't exceed rating things will function normally.


What is the amp rating of a typical car's cigarette lighter?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are trying to charge cell phones then it probably won't matter. A cigarette lighter will only allow a certain amount of power through it at a time. For example if you are using a 400 watt inverter you will only be able to use 150 watts. If you want larger power loads then you need to go straight to the battery.


----------



## Sam78 (May 29, 2012)

Caribou said:


> If you are trying to charge cell phones then it probably won't matter. A cigarette lighter will only allow a certain amount of power through it at a time. For example if you are using a 400 watt inverter you will only be able to use 150 watts. If you want larger power loads then you need to go straight to the battery.


Thanks. This helps!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

just a safety note, if you blow the fuse from too much load, only use the rated amperage fuse to replace it, if you use a higher rated fuse you risk wiring damage and or fire. but a CH said most electronics are low draw, about the only high draw lighter plug accessories are air compressors or vacuums, which should only be used alone.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Since the cigarette lighter plug came up I would just say that as far as electrical connectors go it is not a very good one, the only reason they are useful is that they are so universal. 
I just "fixed" a compressor for someone so it might be worth it to mention that some of the plugs themselves still have fuses inside, worth checking before you toss something that stops working.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sam78 said:


> What is the amp rating of a typical car's cigarette lighter?


Check your owner's manual. 
Also, Autozone online will tell you what size fuse the lighter socket takes. All of your vehicle interior fuses will usually be in one location.

MOST lighter sockets (and fuses for them) are rated at 20 amps.

You can add as many splitters as you like as long as you do not go over 20 amps. If a cell phone charger draws 1 amp (just speculating here) then you can add splitters until you add up to 20 chargers, and they will all charge the same. (just an example)


----------

